# Lionhead Land Lounge 2008



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I suppose that I should go ahead and start a new blog also.....since my other one is getting old and probably outdated.

You can see my earlier lionhead thread here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17177&forum_id=6

And my lionhead babies here (which I will probably update till they are weaned):

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30720&forum_id=6

I'll try to add new pictures soon....maybe...if I have time and the lionheads don't steal the camera or something....

Peg


----------



## Michaela S (Jan 5, 2008)

i have a lion head too. maybe we can talk to each other some time in the chat room.:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Jan 6, 2008)

lol, the sub title of this blog made me laugh


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 20, 2008)

It has been so long since I've updated my blog....there hasn't been much to say.

As many of you may know, I moved George into my room to be a "bedroom bunny". Alas - George is too smart for me - and I really didn't want to make his pen taller (I know - it was only 1 NIC panel high). Since it was mainly a 3 sided pen, he learned how to move it around a lot and make it any configuration HE wanted....and he was about to learn to jump out of it.

So I moved him into the rabbitry - he is in a NIC pen next to his sister Gracie (he has Cordelia on the other side of him) and he is happy. The pen isn't as large but he loves having Gracie and Cordelia to flirt with....so he's happy and I'm happy.

Here's a link to the thread about when he first moved into the bedroom:

 http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31602&forum_id=1

Currently Maachi (I think I spelled that right - its called Moat-cheese but with out the "t" in moat and the "se" in cheese) - is living in the bedroom. She's about to get into a new cage again. She got bred to Triad and I need to have her in a cage closer to me so I can pet her every day and have her get more used to having me handle her.

Some of you may remember her from when I said I ought to name her "beans and rice" because I'd have to eat beans & rice for a month to get her and another doe..here's a picture of her when she was young...





and another picture of her:






I'm hoping to get the closet in my office turned into two NIC cages/pens and keep Popcorn and Sport in them. Both of these girls don't get along well with others and need to be caged apart from others - my hope is to give them the closet and build shelves and stuff for them to jump on, etc. In Popcorn's case, I will have to be very careful since she can leap a 2 NIC panel high barrier without breaking a sweat. When she would get loose in the house, she would give Yofi a run for his money for "troublemaker". 

Finally, I'm hoping to breed Milina (my holland lop) to Triad to get some broken lionhead lops. I have been asked about breeding some lops and Milina wanted NOTHING to do with Billy Sunday...who is her son and a lionhead lop. The funny thing is - I had two other lionhead lops from that litter who kept their mane and were adorable - Billy just...got bigger and didn't keep his mane. So I'm going to try again.....for those who may be wondering about "mixed breed" - there are folks who are deliberately trying to create a breed called "lionhead lops"....I don't know that ARBA would ever allow it. But I am going to give it a shot - I think. A lot of it will depend upon how Milina feels about Triad. She is still young enough that I can breed her for another litter or two before retiring her. 

So that is what is happening here in lionhead land.

Peg

P.S. For those who read the thread about George becoming a bedroom bunny - today Harriet got moved into George's bigger cage in the garage. He's now one of the first rabbits I see when I go by the door and he is really happy - he likes the bigger cage. (I like the fact that he has it too).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

They are just so cute! 

I love their fur! It looks like little poof balls!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I have a story to tell about the BunFather....bless his ever-loving sneaky heart.

Tiny loves to chew on the carpet - which of course isn't good for him. So I've started spraying him w/ water from a water bottle that I bought at Walmart. He knows what the water bottle stands for and he will continue to chew on the carpet even while he's looking at the water bottle with my hand on it. (Once I spray the bottle - he will stop chewing).

So Art walked into the office today and pointed out something I'd missed....

....the water bottle was laying on the floor - empty. No - there wasn't a hole in it - but the topwas pulled off and the bottle was dumped over. 

We're still not sure how Tiny (and/or Miss Bea) found out how to undo the top of the bottle and pull the cover off - and then dump the water (it would mean standing the bottle upside down).

Oh - and Tiny is refusing to make eye contact with me too......

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 22, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>



Oh wow...she really does have that lion look to her, doesn't she? Look at that mane!!! 

What a beautiful little girl. :inlove:And I love how her color changed as she got older!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 22, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well, I have a story to tell about the BunFather....bless his ever-loving sneaky heart.
> 
> Tiny loves to chew on the carpet - which of course isn't good for him. So I've started spraying him w/ water from a water bottle that I bought at Walmart. He knows what the water bottle stands for and he will continue to chew on the carpet even while he's looking at the water bottle with my hand on it. (Once I spray the bottle - he will stop chewing).
> 
> ...



LOL!!!! Conspirators...that's what they are. I tell ya Peg, you have to be careful; bunnies may look cute and cuddly and oh-so-innocent on the outside, but on the inside...those wheels are constantly spinning. 

(One of these days there's going to be a bunny takeover of the world...just watch and see. And they'll be doing it one spray bottle at a time...)

:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I got Sir Tiny today....the little stinker.

I hadn't yet filled up the water bottle - but he started chewing on the carpet. He looked at me and chewed and looked at me.

He didn't realize I had a small amount of water in a cup beside me....

Funny thing about that buck...when he's wet...he feels more like giving me the butt than chewing on the carpet...

:biggrin2:


and now for some photos...

Saphira (or Sapphira...I need to check on how her name is spelled)




















Maachi








Ditsy Mitzi & Faith


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, bunnies never fail to amaze me. I'm sure they worked out how to get that bottle open. 

I remember watching this science show and they put a bird in a room with a bottle that had food in it. They left some twigs and stuff out for the bird to use if he wanted. Sure enough the bird used a twig to put it in the bottle and get the food.

People don't give enough credit to animals. When you lock a stall and KNOW you locked it and tied the rope around it so the horse cannot get out........ and you walk into the barn the next day - greeted by A large, brown face nickering their hello to you..... and their friend is right beside them - you know that they've figured out knots and how to lift the chain and hook..... 

Square knots are the only thing that works with our horses. Anything else and they're out.

It would be great to get it on film if you could tho!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2008)

I really do need to take pictures of more rabbits for y'all....but anyway.

One nice thing about being a breeder is that sometimes you get to see "your" rabbits again - on a show table - or people drop by to show them off. One young couple is pretty dear to my heart as they have stopped by before to show me their rabbit and ask for tips, etc.

Tonight they showed up again - only they had to ask me to take back the rabbit. The gal was in tears - he was most definitely their baby and he is in GORGEOUS shape. I told them I'd keep him for 6 months or so to see if things work out better for them...here is what happened.

As we all know - rabbits need neutering - and this buck was having his own "pee parties" as the girl put it. This young couple live with the guy's mom....and mom bought brand new WHITE comforters. You can see it coming - right? Mostly free roaming rabbit....with hormones....brand new comforters. 

Mom said, "That is it - the rabbit has to go".

Here is the really sad part....the gal bought him from the old feed store - one of the employees there. Now I know what the feed store owner charged for my bunnies - but he was often not there because he was like 70 years old. So one of the employees there - sold this rabbit for - are you ready for this - $200. (The owner sold them for $10 - $15). The gal scrambled around to get the money to buy him and got money from friends and family as gifts so she could buy him.

I'm so angry I could strangle that employee. I'm sure he pocketed $180 or more of that money for himself....

Anyway - the rabbit is back with us and they know they can come and visit him on weekends. He is obviously in excellent condition and it is pretty obvious he was spoiled rotten. I'm really worried that he is going to go into a depression because I can't let him be free-roaming in this house....I'm going to try to come up with something slightly bigger for him....

Oh well - at least I'm happy he's healthy and seems to have been happy.

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohh i really love that Tiny of yours....he's such a special little man and what character he has the cheeky little devil lol....i cannot believe what mischief these guys get up to sometimes.

And this is a pretty little girl...





Cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm going to be crossposting this to both Tiny's blog and my lionhead blog...because some folks love to read about Tiny while others love to see pictures of lionheads.

For those who may not know - Tiny is my flemish giant heart bunny. He turned 3 years old in December. Miss Bea is his bondmate - a tort harlequin lionhead that turned 3 in August. I bought her for breeding purposes but she is now retired and I'm hoping to get her neutered later this year. 

Today (Jan 28, 2008) they had a chance to play outside in the back yard....and I took some photos and videos...here are the photos - the videos will be uploaded in a bit.

First - my lovely lady...

























She looks grumpy in some of the photos but she'd just gone outside and hadn't started her binkying yet.

Here she is - being shy and hiding behind a bush...






Now to help put that bush into perspective - here's the handsome lad next to it...





Speaking of my handsome buck.....here's some pictures of him...

















I asked him to pose for Susan (Sooska) right before I took this one....




Of course - not everyone was thrilled to see the good time that Tiny and Miss Bea were having...

Natasha wasn't sure why Miss Bea should get to be Tiny's favorite doe....or go out on the grass




Theresa insisted the two really needed a chaperone to keep an eye on them....










Mitzi wanted the yard to herself




And even some of the younger does got jealous...




However, Miss Bea and Tiny managed to get in some snuggle time....even with everyone trying to watch them...





of course - that was AFTER Miss Bea went off to get some serious binkying in....


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the difference between a flemish giant and a lionhead when they get playtime outside?






Side note: Tiny is being treated for a minor case of sore hocks...and he's in a molt...


----------



## polly (Jan 28, 2008)

ahhhh cool i love Tiny pics what a gorgeous boy he is Peg and him and Miss Bea really make anadorabe couple. Nice to see some of the girlies too i love the black one.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

I just love Theresa - not sure if she is black otter or silver martin or what....but I adore her. 

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to breed her - but only for her personality because it is so special. 

HOWEVER...she is too old for a first-time breeding - so I procrastinated too long and lost my chance with her. It hurts sometimes to know I let it go too long - I wasn't going to breed her because she is single mane and long in body - but her back mane (if you can see in one of the photos) is so nice and she keeps getting her mane back in with molts - which means she would have passed on the gene that means the mane would stick.

Still yet....must put her first. I do love her - she is one of my favorites.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 28, 2008)

Great video Peg! I want to snuggle Tiny!

*cough*bringhimuptoalaska*cough*


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

Well - you can see how cooperative they are at binkying for the camera...






Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>



Now, I don't really like kitties....but I sure do love Mitzi! She was a pretty special kittie who I couldn't not pet, lol.

She looks like she just HAD to be nosey and be in this picture, hehe.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG Peg, great pictures. Miss Bea is Beautiful and Tiny is one Handsome Dude. I want them both.

All your other Babies are really cute too.

And thank Tiny for posing so nice for the picture for me.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually Susan, the words I said were...

"I want you to pose for Susan and thank her for your hat. You know her as Sooska".

That was the look I got...right about the time I said, "hat"....


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I bred Luna today - so let's see if I'll have mostly bucks in this litter....(watch it be the reverse). I hope to take pictures of her tomorrow - she's a blue doe. I bred her to Triad who was very happy to do his part.

Tomorrow I hope to breed Milina so I can have lionlops. I'm torn between Triad (broken tort), Marmalade (chocolate tort) and Chaucer (chocolate). Triad has kept the nicest mane of the bucks - BUT - I won't get anything chocolate out of that. Marmalade has the best temperament I think (although Triad has a good temperament) and Chaucer - well - I'm not sure he's "fully loaded" as the last time I tried to breed him - neither doe took (even after one lived with him for a week).

In addition - I would like to point out that in those pictures and videos - Tiny is in a bad molt. HOWEVER, I wanted to record the day and share it with y'all as we never know when we can lose a beloved pet unexpectedly and today was such a joy to watch them...I had to record it.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

On December 18th of last year I shared this message...

[line]As many of you may know, Rosie (Maherwoman) was going to get a trio from me - they were born last February. They were Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun and they were from the same litter. In October, Drew passed away suddenly and then earlier this week Bun Bun also passed away suddenly. We are beginning to suspect that there may be genetic issues causing this.

Because of this, Rosie decided (and I agreed) that it was best to not ship Dusty to California but to keep him here....at least for a while - but most likely permamently. We are concerned that he may have hidden health issues and the stress of a flight could put his life at risk.

I decided today to take some pictures of him while he was out playing on the couch. It does show how messy the couch and recliner and living room is right now - so I'm hesitant to post it - but I really do want to show pictures of Dusty...so here goes.






























Peg
[line]
Last night at 10:45 pm - I wrote this to Rosie...

From: TinysMom
Date: 2008-01-29 22:45:38
Subject: Dusty - forgot to update you

Dusty is just a little twerp - he's such a flirt. He's doing really good - he's stayed really small. He always keeps some of his food in his bowl so that when I go to feed everyone he's eating his food and looking at me like, "Wow...I get more? Can I get a pet with that too?" Then he ducks back into the corner while waiting for the pet...maybe he's asking for a doe for a pet..I don't know.

He likes to watch tv with me on the couch and he loves to give me kisses on the nose and dig at my bra area....

Peg

[line]

At 11:25 or 11:30 pm - Robin brought Dusty in to me as I was at my computer...and she told me he was in distress.

At 1:25 am this morning - he passed away in Robin's arms as I was petting him. Either Rosie or I will do his Rainbow Bridge thread later....when we can pull ourselves together to post it.

This post is dedicated to Dusty....and in the next couple of days I hope to pull myself together enough to post more about him. He loved to watch tv with me and one of the last times we watched tv he spent most of his time chinning my nose and trying to french kiss me (I made him stop that). He loved to give me kisses on the nose too.

Words are inadequate right now - and if you want to say something about him - maybe just wait till his thread is up in Rainbow Bridge? 

But I just had to share here....now....as if somehow - looking at his photos one more time and making sure they were in THIS thread...would help.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that, Peg. Words aren't coming to me quite yet, nor do I think I could handle saying much of anything if it DID come to me.

Hugs and love to you.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2008)

Peg I am so sorry, you and I just talked about him. I am so sorry. I read the thread and just started sobbing he was a very important to so many people.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Peg I am so sorry, you and I just talked about him. I am so sorry. I read the thread and just started sobbing he was a very important to so many people.


Thank you for your words....I think this is so shocking because I still had hopes he could make it out to Rosie somehow. 

I mentioned to more than one person that if Rosie were to make a car trip here - or we were to take a car trip to CA .... that I felt Dusty would be well enough to make the trip and be out there with them. In fact, the day before yesterday I'd thought about trying to contact breeders to see if there were any breeders traveling from Texas to California maybe at ARBA convention or something - so we could see about transporting him to Rosie - I just hadn't mentioned it to her yet 'cause I thought of it Monday afternoon and I didn't want to get her hopes up.

I'm still in shock. Yesterday morning I had was supposed to spend time w/ Dusty and take photos - but I'd overslept and then had phone calls and then started work. After work I thought about playing with him but I was wiped out from the day and some other things and thought, "I'll play with him tomorrow....". I mean...he'd been so healthy. I told someone recently that I had thought maybe he'd outgrown whatever made the others pass. The last time I'd snuggled Dusty I had whispered to him that It hought he was going to "make it" to a year old - he'd been doing so good and I'd been so encouraged.

I'm really hurting today - but I have a fully charged camera battery and I'm going to spend some time this morning taking photos of "special" rabbits to me....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for the picture, Zin...I'll PM that thank you to you later, as well.

Ali...thank you for the sweet words.

And Peg, thank you so much for everything...and so much for trying to find his way home to us. That means so much.

I really can't handle saying much, so you'll see spatterings of words about him here or there. I can't handle posting anymore than I already did in his RB thread...it's just such a place of sadness that I cannot tap into just yet. 

Hugs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2008)

Peg mentioned the idea of a drive to me and I had this huge smile on my face. I was praying it would happen. I wanted him to see his other home.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2008)

Well - we just uploaded our "Be My Bunny" photo for the contest. Don't you love it when you see photos in a contest and you wonder, "How did they get such great pictures?" and "Wow - I can never get my rabbits to stay still?"

Here are the "oops" photos from our photo shoot today... a certain diva bun was NOT in the mood to have her picture taken...





















































and for the entry....





I just can't stop laughing at my diva bun...I love her so much!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, as I write this - Sport is sitting in the second leevl of her cat condo. She's never been a "chewer" so I'm hoping she will continue to be good and not try to eat this - if so - it will be traded out for a shelf. She is the first doe to move into my office closet.

The cage is not "DONE" by any means. We actually need to put down some tarp tonight along with a litter box and her water bottle and food, etc. We're just letting her explore it right now to see if she likes it.

And of course I know you want pictures...













Sport is a vienna-marked harlequin and she has one blue eye and one brown eye.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2008)

She's so pretty!

She's either Harley's aunt or mama, right? I don't remember him having any vienna genes, so she's his aunt, right?

I think it's funny that Miss Bea, and all her consequent generations have that color split straight down the center of the back...what beauties!!

Sport is so so adorable...glad to hear she's got a place in your office with you! 

How's my Harley boy doing?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2008)

Well - it sort feels a bit like the changing of the guard here. I kept Saphira in a cage by my desk this month so she could get to know me better...she just got moved out to a mama cage....here she is while she was still in here..













I'm gonna miss her being here to stare at me...

Meanwhile, now that Isenstar's babies are weaned...she's staying in here with me for a bit...













I suspect she'll be a lot of fun.

Plus the bottom cage emptied out - but not for long. Why is it that even though she can be a "free-range" bunny...Miss Bea likes having a cage? (The tile that was in it went with the bunny that moved out - so I'll be putting tile down later for Miss Bea - even though the door is open and she can jump in and out as she wants..)













Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 12, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - it sort feels a bit like the changing of the guard here. I kept Saphira in a cage by my desk this month so she could get to know me better...she just got moved out to a mama cage....here she is while she was still in here..



Wait...is this the "big eared, (one of the) beans & rice" bunnies, that was in the living room in the cage directly ahead of you when you sat in the recliner chair, in the cage with two (?) other ladies?

If so, she filled out nicely, but she is now looks like a "cone head" :rofl:.


She's still a beauty!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok - so this isn't a lionhead........but I HAVE to share.

Robin's been working on her "cabbit" avatar in Second Life....her cabbit is based upon a lionhead and Maine Coon Cat. It is using parts from two different avatars she could buy in Second Life...





















I really love the pattern on this one...





Peg


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2008)

Hahe love the Cabbit :biggrin2:

Saphira and Isenstar are both so beautful! And who's this beauty?





I want her


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hahe love the Cabbit :biggrin2:
> 
> Saphira and Isenstar are both so beautful! And who's this beauty?
> 
> ...


She doesn't really have a name - she's one of the girls we had born here last summer......I have so many tort girls that I get mixed up on their names...

She is a beauty though...isn't she? She was trying to watch Tiny & Miss Bea (and get Tiny's attention) the last time they were outside...

All of the girls always wanted his attention .... and he was so fond of torts....

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2008)

I took one look at that doe and she looks like a "Marlie"....because her "looks" remind me of Marlin .


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 14, 2008)

I love Saphira :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2008)

*I want her and Ziggy!*

*Haley wrote: *


> Hahe love the Cabbit :biggrin2:
> 
> Saphira and Isenstar are both so beautful! And who's this beauty?
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to share this video I took a bit ago of Miss Bea & Robin. It isn't very good...but oh well. At one point we talk about the fact that Miss Bea can smell the buck Robin was just holding a minute or so earlier (New Hope). 

Miss Bea came to me today and let me pet her for half an hour (shocking) and once during that time - when I stopped - she stood up on her hind legs and nipped me (lightly) to get me to pet her some more...






Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2008)

Aww!!! Miss Bea!!! You bring tears to my eyes, little sweetie...being so lovey-dovey...

And what an appropriately beautiful thing to respond to with my 10,000th post...

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2008)

How sweet!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

This is such a hard blog entry to write - I'm not sure what to say or how to say it. I'm not sad....I'm not discouraged....but I've made a hard decision - one that I've been going back and forth on for the last year.

First...I've been discouraged with many things about breeding lionheads. I love the lionhead breed....I love what they bring to my life. I love seeing the joy that they bring to the lives of others. But I must admit- I don't care for a large portion of lionhead breeders. I think sometimes they breed does too often and I hate the way that they look at animals as "livestock" instead of the wonderful animals that they are. I really felt pleased with the fact that I recognized the uniqueness of each rabbit...that I loved them for who they were.

As some of you who follow the rabbitry area may know - last month I bred some does. One of the does I bred was Saphira. I didn't have a problem when I bred her because I bought her for breeding. (I have a policy that if a doe becomes like a pet to me - I won't breed her). However, during the last month - she became extra special to me....and when she had some problems after delivery (or I suspected she had problems)...it started tearing me up inside.

At this point in time, I'm pretty sure she's gonna be fine. I honestly think she was just a first-time mama who was confused and that sort of confused me.

But during my time of worrying about her, I realized ~ I can't go on like this anymore. I can't keep "playing God" and risking the life of a doe (even if the chances of her having problems are very very small). 

As soon as the last does that I've already bred are done giving birth...that's it....I won't have any more babies. I'll try to make the most of every moment I have with these last few litters...

Its time for me to move on. I don't have the drive to be a breeder - I don't have the ability to play God and make decisions that could put a doe's life in danger....even under the safest of circumstances.

I'm going to continue to focus on rehoming rabbits and I do have a number in mind of how many rabbits I want to rehome, etc. I expect it will take me 6-9 months to get my "herd" down to the number that I want to keep. After I go home and visit my mom in April, I'm going to try to pick up enough extra hours at work every month to neuter 2-4 rabbits per month for the ones I'm keeping. (I'm sorry- I can't afford to neuter rabbits at $100 or more each that I'm giving away or selling for the prices I sell them at). 

This week I'm going to be working on a list of does and bucks that I want to keep as my pets....Saphira tops the list, along with Girly Girl and Moochi and some others. I've contacted Lisa to see if she wants Triad and Bun Jovi back - if not - they will each get neutered and have a girlfriend to live with them (once the girls are neutered too). 

Piece by piece I'm going to move out my smaller cages and get bigger ones...so that the animals that are caged have larger areas....

My number of rabbits will still be bigger than most folks on this forum....but I'm ok with that.

As I share all this, I'm really not looking for comments from folks......I guess I'm just sharing so I have a place where I can put it down and come back and reread it when I miss babies and want to remember why I gave it up. 

I'll probably still continue to moderate in the rabbitry...but I'm finding that I just don't have the heart to be a breeder anymore.

As I explained to someone - I stayed in it partly because there were so few of what I consider "ethical" lionhead breeders...I wanted to show that you can be a breeder and love your rabbits and not see them simply as livestock.

But the fact is....my rabbits have taught me so much....that I just can't see them as "breeders" anymore. They've gone beyond that....

....and I'm happy.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Peg...I have to say, I am extremely proud of you. I know you will be much happier with less bunnies to care for at a managable level. You'll also get to become closer with the bunnies you will be keeping. I think it's just awesome that you will be spaying/neutering the bunnies. Heck, maybe ALL your bunnies can live together !

I do have to ask though, because I am very curious because I really love him a lot....are you going to keep George and have him neutered? It would be so heart breaking to not be able to hear about him anymore. 


A bajillion hugs :hug:!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

I am keeping George for sure - along with Gracie. However, they will be closer to the end of the list for neutering. 

I am going back and forth about Billy Sunny.....he could get such a better home elsewhere...then again - he could get a worse home. I know Art likes him a lot...and he is almost as loving as Puck was. But the fact is...I think he could get more attention elsewhere. So deciding on him is really REALLY tough.

I'm going to work on rehoming a number of others first and I'm going to rehome them in various ways - I'm going to take photos in the next week or two and post them in the vet's office....partly because if people are already at the vet's...that means I know the animals will go to people who care about the animals they own.

I'm not going to do a big push on rehoming until AFTER Easter....


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Gosh, I am sooooo relieved to hear that George will be staying :biggrin2:! Gracie and Georgie will look so cute together once they are spayed/neutered.

Billy has another place in my heart. I wish he could stay with you, so I can still hear about him and know he is doing well. He is so darn ugly, but cute.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow... I wasn't expecting this to be happening right now. I'll be selfish and say noooo because I will miss all the baby lionhead pics, stories, and videos but seriously, I can't imagine anyone causing you grief over this decision. :?Anyone who does really needs to butt out...

I don't want to relate the two, but I know personally that when you lose a heart bunny, you begin to see things differently. I totally sympathize with you not likingto have to makethose kinds of decisions. I think only a respectable person would make the decision you just made and I can only imagine how many people here will only respect you more for it.

I am a little curious to see how many pet bunnies you will end up with *Takes the popcorn out and watches you and Rosie battle it out*. It must be really hard having to choose, I hope that you don't bash yourself for not being able to keep them all. 

I will miss the bunny breedings but I look forward to getting to know your buns in a different way. :rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I am a little curious to see how many pet bunnies you will end up with *Takes the popcorn out and watches you and Rosie battle it out*. It must be really hard having to choose, I hope that you don't bash yourself for not being able to keep them all.
> 
> I will miss the bunny breedings but I look forward to getting to know your buns in a different way. :rose:


Oh Rosie and I won't battle it out - there's no way I could get down below 10 bunnies....just no way at all. My goal is to get down to about 40 or 50.....that's still gonna be way more than Rosie and most other folks.

I can tell you a few of the first ones going on the list...

Does:

Girly Girl
Isenstar
Saphira
Kiwi
Sport
Miss Bea (but of course- I'm only adding her for those who might wonder)
Meathead
Princess Cordelia (who has wry neck)
Milina (lop)
Cocoa
Angela - who I hope to bond w/ Triad since he loves her so much

Bucks:
Triad & BunJovi (unless Lisa wants them back)
Recharged
Harry 
Harriet
Marcus

I know that there are a lot of others I need to decide on also.....and I have some sickies who will always stay here - like New Hope who battles stasis and wry neck off and on, Hepburn who also battles wry neck at times, Hefty (who I thought I was gonna lose two weeks ago - but he fought hard to live and is still with us), and others.

The ones I do keep - I'm going to pick a few and share their stories and all about them...

Peg


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2008)

I just wanted to tell you Im very proud of you, Peg. I know this was not an easy decision for you, but I think it is the right one. 

I know you love your lionheads, but youre right, its a difficult thing to bring these babies into the world. Not to mention the fact that cutting down on the bunnies under your care will mean you will get to spend so much more time with the ones you will keep. 

You were always a beacon of hope for me among breeders. I always admire your connection and love for your rabbits, something you dont see too oftenwith breeders, most of whom view their rabbits as livestock. 

I support you 100% in this. I'll miss the pics of baby lionheads, but I know this will give you so much more time to love on the ones you will keep. And maybe open up a few pens for some special needs cases that may come along- you have a gift for dealing with those who need extra care.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my Peg! I never realized you had that many :shock::embarrassed:LOL. I soooooo lost track


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

I have probably over 150 rabbits....I don't usually post the count. 

I think I've come up with one great way to rehome a bunch of them - I just talked to Art and I think we're gonna go to the rabbit show in Seguin, TX at the end of March and take a bunch of them to rehome.

I don't mind giving away free bunnies at a rabbit show (many breeders do it all the time). I think we rehomed 12 or 20 or something the last time we did this (I want to say it was 12 or so). 

I really like this idea - it is something I feel really comfortable with. The hard part is going to be making up my list of who to rehome - like I have an adorable chocolate buck named Chaucer....thing is...he's lost his mane so most breeders wouldn't want him unless they're breeding chocolates.

Yeah - the more I think about this idea - the more I like it.....

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I have an adorable chocolate buck named Chaucer....thing is...he's lost his mane so most breeders wouldn't want him unless they're breeding chocolates.



:nope: not Chaucer!

:tongue


I love the idea of rehoming at the show, it's a brilliant idea!

_
*hopes Chaucer and Billy get to stay home :baghead*_


----------



## myLoki (Feb 18, 2008)

BUT...I helped name Chaucer! You can't give him away!!!!!! 



It's a rule....I just made up....


t.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> BUT...I helped name Chaucer! You can't give him away!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just was out feeding and when I looked at Chaucer I realized....

I can't rehome him.

He's gonna stay. So is Marmalade....another buck I love that is his older brother (chocolate tort). 

The hard part is....finding a way to finance what I want to do.....

I want to buy them larger cages and replace the cages in my rabbitry with the larger cages - but with two buns (neutered) to a cage so they have friends. I'd like to have a buck and a doe in each cage....

I'm hoping that the more I rehome bunnies - the less the food bill will be - and therefore I can buy cages with the difference in that....

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

Hrm, I wish some-sort of fundraiser thing could be done for you, Peg! New cages would be awesome.

What types of cages are you looking into getting?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hrm, I wish some-sort of fundraiser thing could be done for you, Peg! New cages would be awesome.
> 
> What types of cages are you looking into getting?


Oh thanks - but I really don't want a fundraiser....I can raise my own funds and there are so many shelters that need fundraisers more.

Do you remember the cage Puck was in? I'd like to stack those size cages - with tiles on the floor and litterboxes and maybe a mat to sleep on. I forget the exact size...but then I also want to invest in some of the exercise pens (or make my own with NIC cubes) and let them get run time outside of their cages at least 2-3 times per week (like they used to when I had less rabbits).

I'm still thinking things through - I need to take measurements and pray about things and dream...

Speaking of dreams...my next post will share about one of them...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

I've tried to go back and find the post where I shared it almost 3 years ago now...but I think it was one of the 1,000 of my posts that got lost in forum space a couple of years ago (long story - don't ask).

One of my dreams when I first got rabbits - was to take a few of them with me into the schools and do an educational program for the children. I gave up on it - well - because I got discouraged and we moved and were busy getting used to a new house.

Now that Tio is older - I think he might work well for this....I'm going to work with him and a couple of lionheads and maybe a lop....

Here as the original dream....I'd bring in the smaller rabbits and have them set up on a table and talk about them - how to care for them - what to feed them - how to not let them loose in the wild, etc. I'd talk about how to brush them, etc. 

Then after showing them the smaller rabbits - I'd ask them if they wanted to meet "Tiny". Of course - in would come this huge rabbit. I know...messing with kids' minds...how bad of me. 

I would ask them what they thought Tiny would like to eat and put out some lettuce and carrots and stuff like that - and then let him approach it and have them see what he took first.

I also wanted to have some handouts/information prepared ahead of time for the teachers to have - and I'd try to have different handouts for different grades.

This isn't something I'm ready to do yet - first I want to cut back on the lionheads....then I want to work on socializing a few specific animals so they will do well in a situation like this. I'm hoping Zeus can be taught to behave himself (ha ha ha ha ha). I'd also like to be able to buy a pet stroller (like a baby stroller) for him to ride in.

There is so much to think about....but I think this is going to be my next "focus" for rabbits in my life - besides loving on them.....educating the public on how to take care of them.

BTW - Miss Bea was a classroom bunny for the first year of her life....not that I recommend that. (Her breeder taught kindergarten). Still yet, I think that limited exposure like this might allow the public and kids in particular to learn more about rabbits...

Comments? Thoughts?

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

I do remember the cage Puck was in, and also what we moved Jenson into? They were nice and roomy, especially for Lionheads.

When you get the cages all set up, I know it will probably be a while from now, but let me know if you'd like me to send cardboard mats. We have this new box cutting machine at work that turns the box into a "weave" effect...just like a grass mat. So, they are totally edible, free, and easy to toss into the trash if they are peed on, ect.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Billy Sunday is definitely going to be rehomed....I'm crying about it - but they're tears of joy.

I'd share his photos here (I just took them tonight) - but I think I'll wait - I'll just share one for now...






The rest will come later....another place....another time....



Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

I took some photos of Ziggy tonight (I'm uploading a short video too).









































Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Billy Sunday is definitely going to be rehomed


:cry4:


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

*There is my boy.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I took some photos of Ziggy tonight (I'm uploading a short video too).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Billy Sunday is definitely going to be rehomed
> ...


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33167&forum_id=1&jump_to=435342#p435342

and I should have called him Billy Sunny - not Billy Sunday...sorry about that!

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Peg,

I just noticed your Billy who is a lionlop. Do you have any others?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Hey Peg,
> 
> I just noticed your Billy who is a lionlop. Do you have any others?


I still have one of his sisters and another lionlop doe too. His sister is actually very pretty....

The other doe....is actually supposed to be a lionhead. Her mother and father are both lionheads....but something happened...

Here are her photos from a year ago....













She is one of my favorites for personality - she's a bit shy for a lop but has the curiosity of lops....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

I was going to breed Milina again for lionlops - but I didn't do it yet - so obviously, I'm not going to do it now that I've made the decision to get out of them.

Also - I'm so amazed about timing....last night I got an email from the breeder I was going to get a chocolate buck from - I was going to write to her today - only it turns out she emailed me last night to let me know she had a really nice chocolate buck (she knew what I was looking for). 

I wrote back immediately and let her know that I'm getting out of breeding. One of her friends talks to a LOT of people- so I'm sure the news will spread soon. I'll probably let the lionhead list know in the next day or so....

I got up this morning and went to say hello to the bunnies and realized...I'm really really ok with this decision. In fact, I'm really really happy about it.

I also got Saphira into the LOCAL vet for a vet visit at 2:30 pm this afternoon so they can palpate her and Xray her. 

I'm happy.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so glad you're happy, Peg. I think you made a wonderful decision...and I'm so happy you're at peace with it, and things are falling into place so nicely for you.

I'm so excited about Billy Sunny!! I still can't believe he's my boy!! 

I'm so so happy you didn't rehome him before...boy, I can't tell ya how happy!! 

:weee:

Let me know how things go for Saphira at the vet's... ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

We got to the vet's and took Saphira directly back to the XRay machine....she did soooo good - even if she did need 2 Xrays.

Turns out my little girl.....

...... has gas.

She's not dehydrated because we've been doing the sub-q fluids and the vet was pleased with what we were doing. She honestly didn't know how to treat gas (I mentioned simethicone and she was like, "You can really use that with rabbits??") - plus she was really scared to handle her for fear that Saphira would jump wrong and break her back.....now I know why they make me go 70 miles one way to the other vet...

But my girl is ok....and it allowed me to get more bows for Audrey's hair for Rosie...plus something else.

I hope to do pictures tonight..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

This is going in Rosie's thread about Audrey - but I had to share it here too...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope this works - a slideshow...click on the photo....






Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww your girl lionlop is too cute. They must be hard to breed. I saw some that are gorgeous and some that are well... not so gorgeous. lol.

Uh oh.. Rosie will go bonkers over Audrey. :biggrin2:What great pictures! :rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

She's been having playtime for the last several hours - and when I went out to make supper I noticed she was UP on our bed - about a 3' jump.....or climb. (Our bed is elevated and has sort of curtains along it).

So it looks like Audrey is either a jumper or a climber. I went over and said her name and she came to me and let me pet her for about 5 minutes.....and then she was like, "Can I go play again?" She was rubbing noses with me too...

Such a cutie - unless you go to do a photo shoot...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL...oh my goodness, will I ever have my hands full! Good thing we're waiting to bring her (and her brothers) home until we've moved! LOL!! Then we won't have an x-pen for them to run around in...they'll be mostly free-range when they're out. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oh Peg! How can you do this to me?! How dare you let me see this picture and fall in love?! She's so adorable I can hardly stand it!!!!!!!!!!:adorable: hmmm..........She matches my color scheme...:devil


t.

TinysMom wrote: *


> *MsBinky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey Peg,
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

I was taking photos of Zeus today (I thought Tiny loved the girls? Heaven help us....Zeus not only loves them but jumps the gate to be with them....).

Anyway - I took a couple photos of some of my favorites..

"Mother" Theresa




Maggie May


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

t.

You are one of the very few people I would even consider adopting her out to. She's a sweetie and just so...I don't know...gorgeous but even her personality is sweet.

I need to give her a good grooming though...then take more photos...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 25, 2008)

Maggie May is a very pretty girl! :hearts


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG Peg, how can you stand all that cuteness. "Mother" Teresa and Maggie May are STUNNING:heartbeat::heartbeat:. I am so jealous.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

For all of you lionhead lovers....you might enjoy watching this page over the next few weeks.....its for the 2008 Live Auction at Lionhead Nationals in May. Last year the top lionhead at the auction went for something like $1500 (yes - you read that right).

http://www.lionhead.us/08nat auction rabbits.htm

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Feb 29, 2008)

*OH! It's so unfair!!!! I wish I could take her right now. She's such a beautiful bunny and sounds like such a doll. *sigh* I hope my space situation changes soon. I would take her in a heart beat! Moving back down here was such a mistake... I miss San Antonio so much!*

*:bigtears:*

*t.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> t.
> 
> You are one of the very few people I would even consider adopting her out to. She's a sweetie and just so...I don't know...gorgeous but even her personality is sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Some of you may remember Saphira...





She had her babies on Valentine's day and we were worried about things and took her to the vet - turns out she has gas (and Mochi is fostering her litter). 

Well - about 9 days ago, I had her out to run around and get some play time in the living room - and she disappeared. We looked in the garage - in other areas of the house - in the rabbitry. It was like she went "poof" and disappeared. I mean - we checked everywhere - but the garage is so disorganized....we figured she could be sneaking food from the floor from where the bucks knock it on the floor, etc.

Zin was calling me practically every day to check on Saphira - she knew I was pretty upset. I was really losing hope.

Needless to say - when we found Saphira today - I called her .... in tears. Poor Zin - she was like, "Why are you crying?" (I am known for crying a lot) and I was like, "These are tears of happiness....I have my girl back.."

Anyway - my girl is back - but she has lost a LOT of weight....I'm going to take her weight tonight in a bit. 

She is alert and she has been drinking water from her water bottle and eating a tiny bit of hay.....I'm hoping to get her into the vet tomorrow to get a blood test done to check on her liver and kidneys.

I'm sharing all this to say - _*please send good thoughts and prayers Saphira's way.*_ She was the one who made me realize I couldn't breed anymore - the thought of almost losing her before....just made me want to get out of breeding. I don't want to lose her now.

I have contacted Randy for help and I do have a treatment plan in place.....

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh goodness, Peg. I'm sorry about Saphira, glad you found her and she's ok. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Give her some oatsies to get that weight back on-Yummy.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Oh goodness, Peg. I'm sorry about Saphira, glad you found her and she's ok. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Give her some oatsies to get that weight back on-Yummy.


Actually - we need to be careful to not get the weight on too fast....I have a list of a few things here - but right now we're gonna push hay and water. We have to see if her cecum was damaged and give it time to heal....or something like that. 

I'm so happy she's alert though and we have found her.....now to get my girl back to health...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 2, 2008)

:shock:I'm so glad you found her again, I'll be keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought y'all might like to see some more lionheads....

Just another day in the rabbitry for this black doe (I can't tell who it is from this pose)




I think this one is Twix....




Billy Sunny's sister - a lionlop like he is...



Ready for takeoff anyone?



I suppose I should give her a name other than "Billy Sunny's sister"



French vanilla - not sure exactly why I named her that - but it stuck...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like Saphira isn't gonna make it to the vet today - I'm sick and there is no way I can get her in before Art needs the car for work. :X 

I had a talk with her this morning. She's had probably 4 ounces of fluids in the last 18 hours - which really isn't too bad. She's also had some hay and a tiny bit of banana.

I explained to her that it was gonna take her a couple of months to get over her little excursion and to get her weight back on - that we couldn't push her by putting it on faster without possibly causing more damage. I told her she needed to understand this because it would mean not as many treats and more "healthy" stuff.

I got the butt...big time. Then she looked over her shoulder at me and gave me this priceless look....I'm not sure exactly what she was trying to say - but she was her usual spunky self in it. 

She's pretty upset wtih me right now....but I really think she's gonna get better. Its hard cause I want to spoil her rotten right now - so happy to have her back, etc. Oh well....she'll do good I'm sure.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

Remember to take LOTS of pictures of her Peg :biggrin2:that is a totally selfish request on my part though 

Do you guys have any idea where she ended up or what she was doing?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh peg! I hope Saphira does ok. She's one of my very favorites! Why? I don't know - I just think she's a cutie!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Remember to take LOTS of pictures of her Peg :biggrin2:that is a totally selfish request on my part though
> 
> Do you guys have any idea where she ended up or what she was doing?


Saphira just got a brand new cage from Walmart - and she's in the "penthouse" location by my desk. Isenstar is underneath her and she has a "balcony" for her cage - I'll have to take photos later and let you look. 

I'm thinking that I'm going to lock Miss Bea and Zeus up sometimes and let these girls get a bit of play time too...

Saphira is munching on some hay and glaring at me. She's pretty upset that we had to "interfere" with her life I think. 

I don't know what she did for 9 days....but we found her underneath Radagast's cage....(if Amy is reading this - it was the cage under Puck's that sits on top of the dog kennel the rabbits congregate in). She was in the pull out tray.

Honestly - I had seen her in it the day before - but then she ran to the other side of it (the cage is like 24 X 36 or something) and she looked black - not blue. We have had does before that would climb up there and snooze in that and then get down at suppertime and get back up afterwards....so I didn't think a lot about it. I peeked in at her and said, "I hope you know how to get down" and then I didn't see her there later when I walked by. Truly - she did a good job of hiding.

Was she there the whole 9 days? I don't know - I searched and searched and did I mention SEARCHED the rabbitry - along with many other places. At times I'd swear I heard bunny feet going on the tile - but I'd go to look and not find her. 

We know she can climb because at one point before she disappeared - she climbed the gate into the rabbitry and was hanging there when Robin said her name and she got down. 

All I know - and all that matters - is she's safe now.....and she's on the road to recovery. 

I was going to take her to the vet - but to be honest - two things are hindering me right now.....well....three sort of.


Money
Illness - I'm not feeling great
I'm not sure the vet will even work with her to take the bloodwork since they don't work with rabbits and I really don't have the money to take her to the vet that is 70 miles away since we're looking at half a tank of gas in addition to the vet bill.
Also, I felt her today and she doesn't feel nearly as bad as she did last night when I was freaking out. Yes, I can feel her bones along the top of her body...but it isn't as bad as I've seen others get....and they recovered.

In addition - right now I'm sort of following her lead. She's eating hay - I see her munching on it several times a day. She's drinking water. She took a bit of banana. I'm watching to see if she has poops and stuff before I go much further or take her to the vet again. She freaked out a bit at the vet before - I'm not sure if the stress is worth it right now for the bloodwork....I mean - I'm not sure if she's bad enough to NEED the bloodwork that much if we go easy on her food.

I may take pictures of her later today on my desk - I haven't decided yet (I have to clean off my desk first). I also hope to take pictures of New Hope. He and Hefty are finally well enough to get out of the hospital and back into cages....and y'all are gonna be so shocked to see how GOOD New Hope looks. He was much much worse than Saphira with stasis and stuff (as was Hefty) and in really bad shape - yet we didn't do bloodwork on him....and I guess that's part of why I'm not freaking out now that I've had a chance to examine her better.

Anyway - I'll share more later....for now I'm letting her get used to her new penthouse cage...

Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds like she went ona great exploration!! It always gets me the places you can find a bunny in!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought y'all might like to see some pictures of my office...

You can see the size of Miss Bea and Zeus' pen area - I close it up at night but leave it open during the day. I need to sweep it again.




This is the closet. I think Sport is in her cat condo...can't tell for sure. Audrey lives on the right side as you face the closet and Sport lives on the left side. Both girls have a cat condo that they love.




Robin just piled stuff on top of Cordelia's cage and Cassanova's cage because Zeus wanted to get on them this morning. I need to find more things to make their pens 2 NIC panels high so that Zeus and Miss Bea will stop their cage dancing.




Next we have George and Gracie....George is in the corner with Gracie beside him. I'm really shocked at how well Zeus and George get along.




Miss Bea's cage is on the bottom with the door open all the time (unless I have to lock her up). Zeus explored it today for a bit.

Isenstar's cage is in the middle. Her door stays open most of the time and she has a solid NIC panel that she can come out and sit on. She has been known to come out and grab a receipt off my desk and take it in her cage to play with. My desk drawer stays open a bit and supports her "porch" - along with Miss Bea's open door (which opens upward) keeping it supported too.

Finally - Miss Saphira is on the top - now in the penthouse cage area. I'm halfway waiting for her to realize she can back up to the corner and pee on Miss Bea and Zeus off to the side....


----------



## Haley (Mar 3, 2008)

Im so happy bonding is going well, Peg! They look like long lost friends


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 4, 2008)

Update on Saphira- we have about half a dozen small poops from her....small and dry and hard....but still yet - it is something.

I'm giving her some gas meds too (not all the time) because sometimes she looks a bit uncomfortable. I'm about to give her the 2nd dose she's received....so it isn't like she's getting it a lot. 

She's very alert - very grumpy - in other words .... like herself only a bit smaller...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so glad you found her!! I thought since I hadn't heard again about it, you'd just found her, and things were okay...I didn't realize she had still been missing! 

Goofy Saphira...not nice to worry Mama so badly!! :shame

But...I'm glad she's back in her cage, safe and sound again...and I'm happy to hear of the poops. I'm quite sure she'll recover just fine.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2008)

Grumpybutt - I mean - Saphira - passed a string of poops today. Its maybe 3" or 4" long - but teeny tiny little poos all together. I didn't see any hair in it right off...

She's eating at her hay (as long as I'm not around) - I've offered her 3 different kinds. She's also had a bit of banana (just a tiny bit) and I have seen her nibble on her food twice. She's drinking water really well too.

She's bright and alert and angry as can be at me. That makes me suspect she's gonna be fine.

She keeps glaring at me as if to say, "Will you just go away???" as if she doesn't want me to see her eat....but sometimes I will turn my head just so she doesn't think I'm watching and she'll nibble on her hay a bit.

I'm really really pleased with the progress she's making. I'd like to see more poops obviously but I think we're gonna see some in a couple more days as she continues to eat more.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 7, 2008)

Tiny passed away shortly before 8 pm on Sunday, Feb. 3rd. Around 10 am that morning I bred Girly Girl to Triad .... after that breeding I decided to get out of breeding....so this is my last litter that is due...

and she had her babies tonight. FINALLY.

Here is Girly Girl....


















She currently has 3 babies in the nest but I won't be surprised if she has another one or two before this time tomorrow (its happened more than once). Then again - maybe this is all she'll have.

The babies are healthy and wiggling and it looks like she fed them (ok - so I sorta watched her nurse them while cleaning things up). 

She refuses to use a nestbox and insisted on making her nest right under the water bottle - just like last time. I still swear she thinks she can get them on water right off so she doesn't have to nurse them - OR - she wants to drink while nursing. Either way....they're gonna get moved to a more secure location for their safety.

I'm so happy - my last litter is here and I can hopefully stop worrying about does giving birth and about babies getting hurt by their mamas by mistake.

I just had to share.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Wonderful news that she had her babies...how did it go? How are they doing?

I'm glad you can relax now, Peg...

How are you doing? We haven't talked in a bit...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 7, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Wonderful news that she had her babies...how did it go? How are they doing?
> The babies were looking good around noon - I haven't looked again. Mama is very antsy when I get near her cage....so I'll wait and check around bedtime tonight. However, her babies are big and fat...
> 
> I'm glad you can relax now, Peg...
> ...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

:hug:I'm here if you do feel like talking Peg, you'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm so happy for Girly and happy for you too! You can finally have a rest. You deserve it!:hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh Peg...I wish I could give you a big ol' hug...

I know what you mean about hanging onto that knot...I was doing that for a bit, too...

Please remember you can talk to me anytime, about anything...and if you need me to call you now and then, let me know, ok? As in, if a friend calling you now and then would help, let me know. I don't want to invade if you'd rather have time alone...but if you need a friend, PLEASE let me know, ok?

I loves you, Peggy!! :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

This link was shared on a lionhead list I'm on - it is a judge that is judging a lionhead at a show. I love all the time he takes to discuss the strengths and weaknesses of the rabbit...

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lM3UM6Wsza0[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> For all of you lionhead lovers....you might enjoy watching this page over the next few weeks.....its for the 2008 Live Auction at Lionhead Nationals in May. Last year the top lionhead at the auction went for something like $1500 (yes - you read that right).
> 
> http://www.lionhead.us/08nat%20auction%20rabbits.htm
> 
> Peg


Y'all really should go see the lionheads being offered....I think this guy looks so.....adorable....

I don't know that he'll be picked for the auction...but here he is...I hope the picture shows up.

http://www.lionhead.us/2008 Auction rabbits/Cole tort buck/3-2-08/side b fanned mane r.jpg

I'm loving watching all of the lionheads being offered...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was taking photos of Zeus today (I thought Tiny loved the girls? Heaven help us....Zeus not only loves them but jumps the gate to be with them....).
> 
> Anyway - I took a couple photos of some of my favorites..
> 
> "Mother" Theresa


For those of you who love Theresa......I thought I'd share. 

I'm ready to pull my hair out. I really am.

First of all - Theresa is about 2 years old now - I'd have to look up her birthdate but that is about right. I love her dearly.

BUT - she has suddenly learned how to jump the rabbitry gate to get into the house and go exploring. This is NOT good. She tried to chase Faith (the kitty) around last night - and she likes to come in and taunt Miss Bea and Zeus.

Now I know some of you are going to say "cage her". I've tried that...for two days.

She refused to eat - and she literally dumped her food over and out of her cage...and she refused to drink (I checked her bottle to make sure it was working).

The worst part about all of this is that not only can she jump the gate - but when she can't quite make it and I'm behind her - she jumps up and then CLIMBS the rest of the way. She even climbs down too if she needs to.

Oh - and when it comes to catching her - she's fast.

Anyway...that's life here in lionhead land. I'm still not sure what to do to slow her down....I was hoping to neuter her this summer - but what to do between now and then???

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you seen her climb it? If you know how she climbs it you can change/ alter the gate so that she can't get over it maybe.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Have you seen her climb it? If you know how she climbs it you can change/ alter the gate so that she can't get over it maybe.


Yep - I've seen her climb it three or four times now.

She jumps as high as she can and then climbs from there - the gate is made from NIC panels...she just uses the little squares in it to climb with...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

you could put some wire mesh over the bigger holes so that she couldn't get her feet in them maybe.onder:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Saphira went several days without passing poops or passing teeny tiny ones. I've continued to give her food and not stress her out much - I've also given her a bit of banana and some carrot and some parsley and cilantro.

I check her tray everyday....and have been so discouraged.

The last 36 hours she's been nibbling almost constantly. If it isn't her pellets - its hay - or it is a bit of carrot or whatever. Its like suddenly she realized, "I'm hungry".

So she left a message for me - and I'm sharing it with y'all...

Forget the emoticon...









Peg

Edited to add: This has all been since last night about 7 pm CST.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

Many of you may remember George, our Californian buck. I took some pictures of him tonight so Zin could see him - the last one in the slideshow was done to cheer her up a bit and make her smile...

Anyway - for those who love or like George...click on the photo for a 14 photo slideshow...






Peg

P.S We do know he needs his toenails trimmed.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2008)

Peg, George is :heartbeat:ADORABLE. :heartbeat:

Susan


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad Saphira is doing better. And I have to chuckle because only us "rabbit people" will think this is a beautiful sight!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have you seen her climb it? If you know how she climbs it you can change/ alter the gate so that she can't get over it maybe.
> ...


Tumnus used to do this! He would stick his little feet in the grids and climb up!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

For those who like my baby pictures....

Valerie (Val - the blue one) is one of my favorites...I love her face in this one....




Splash is the broken girl in front....I think she's so cute.




Here is Val again - she just looks so regal sometimes. She's the biggest in the whole bunch (we used to call her "Cow"). 




















Bandita is the broken doe you see in the front here - for some reason - I just love the way she looks in this picture....it fits her personality so well.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

Too much cuteness Peg. I honestly don't know how you get anything done having all these cuties.

Susan

PS

Peg I have a bunch of Flemie Babies at my house (until Sunday) they are soooooo cute.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Too much cuteness Peg. I honestly don't know how you get anything done having all these cuties.
> 
> Susan
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous of the flemmie babies too - there is one I saw in your pictures that I wanna steal.....

Are you sure they all have to go to their new home? You can't just ship one down here?

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are some of the newest litter (my last litter)...

















Can I go now? They think I'm their mum....




Peanut (one month old) with babies - (one week old).


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

Saphira did NOT want her picture taken:














I wish I could show you just how pretty Isenstar's mane really is - it hangs to the floor of her cage sometimes depending upon how she sits..


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

For those who have asked about him....

New Hope...





I really am shocked that he made it past Christmas - he was skin and bones. Sometimes he eats 3-4 meals a day of his baby food/pumpkin/pedialyte along with cheerioes and rabbit pellets. This helps him put his weight back on. But as soon as we drop down a bit on his feedings so he can stay only on pellets- the weight drops off too.

I need to get a better video of him- but Robin was on the bed in one place and Art was in another place and it was hard to get a video of him where I was at.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Peg I knew he was special but he oh man. Give him a kiss for me please.


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Peg he is so beautiful. What a sweet little boy.

And I love this shot of the crazy babies:





Im sure going to miss these pics. That looks like another little Tumnus right there!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks folks - I hope to take more pictures of New Hope in the next week or so - normally he scarfs down his baby food but he'd had some cereal shortly before I took the video and he'd just gotten back up on his feet after being dead bunny flopped for quite a while - which meant he was a bit uncertain about his balance.

He has several maloclussion that he developed as he got older - I'm not sure if he pulled his teeth or if it was genetic - but I never bred his parents again. He gets his teeth trimmed about every 10-14 days - he is a bit late on the last trimming and will get them trimmed again tonight. 

I think I've lost count of how many times he's gone into stasis or gone from standing up pretty good to rolling again with the wry neck. 

Every time he graduates to a "real cage" - he winds up sick again within 24-36 hours and I find myself wondering if it is because he misses being hand fed, etc.

I'll have to have Robin take videos of me feeding him with a syringe - he is so funny.....I just can't seem to go fast enough sometimes.

He is pretty special to me. I really hope he makes it for a lot longer - with every holiday that goes by I sort of think, "Woo hoo....we made it this far".

And although I said it before - I can't empasize it enough - I really am shocked he made it past Christmas......I never thought he'd make it. But one day its like he woke up and decided to fight for his life and gain weight....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh Peg he is so beautiful. What a sweet little boy.
> 
> And I love this shot of the crazy babies:
> 
> ...


The one that looks like Tumnus is "Bandita" and I have to admit - she's probably one of my favorites in this bunch. She is just adorable.

It is going to be really hard to give up breeding - harder than I thought it was going to be. I'm going to miss the babies so much and the time I spend socializing them.

BUT...then I look at some of my favorite mamas and realize that they'll never have their lives put at even a teeny tiny risk again to give us babies....and I know I made the right decision for myself.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2008)

The video is too dark - but I kept hearing a noise in the living room tonight - and it turns out that Theresa was teaching Robin to play "Fetch"...

I'll try to get more video later this week or next week during daylight hours or w/ better light..






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

Why is it that rabbits don't want to cooperate when the camera is on? 

I walked out into the living room and Theresa was playing with my Easter supplies and props...so I grabbed the camera to catch it on film.

I did get a bit of it....just not as much as what she was doing at first...






Peg


----------



## myLoki (Mar 26, 2008)

*So have you have you have you have you?!


t.

TinysMom wrote: *


> t.
> 
> You are one of the very few people I would even consider adopting her out to. She's a sweetie and just so...I don't know...gorgeous but even her personality is sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Mother Theresa 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34884&forum_id=27


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Normally I would post this in my "Watch the Lionhead Babies Grow" blog - but since I know I'm keeping Bandita and I suspect I'm keeping Taylor and Peanut too (and Splash)...I'm putting these photos here...

Bandita & Peanut....Bandita does NOT have red eyes...that is the flash...






Peanut's attitude reminds me so much of GingerSpice in this photo....if only she had the white on the nose and the paw they'd be twins. Some of y'all may remember when I had the two litters on Valentine's day - I had two that I kept going..."Are they peanuts? Aren't they?" and day by day I waited for them to pass. Well - they were just small and the two are Peanut and Taylor...




Bandita wants everyone to see she has ears (unlike the last picture in this post)




Taylor - who really does NOT have red eyes - but he carries REW (red eyed white) - so he scans...




Taylor again....




and again.....




and yet again - can you tell I'm in love with him? I don't think I can rehome him unless it was with a close friend.....he's just that special...




Chiquita banana baby food and cheerios - Bandita thinks thats the breakfast of champions!




Bandita again - and yes - I know the floor is horrid - its getting mopped tomorrow...




Miss Peanut again...




Don't you think Peanut has a hard life?????




Yesterday, I seriously thought this would be one of my last pictures of Bandita (and you can kinda see her ears).....she was so ill and couldn't sit up without using her front feet to push her hind portion to let her sit. But right now I'm "hopefully optimistic" about her recovery....





I'll probably try to do photos of Splash tomorrow....


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2008)

They are so darn cute, Peg! Im in love with Peanut. Shes beautiful!

I'll say a prayer for Bandita tonight. She looks so sweet in that last pic.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> They are so darn cute, Peg! Im in love with Peanut. Shes beautiful!
> 
> I'll say a prayer for Bandita tonight. She looks so sweet in that last pic.


The more I look at Peanut - the more I am reminded of GingerSpice.....not so much in looks (although that too) - but in personality.

Its sorta freaky in a way. Peanut - was so darn small - I worried about her all the time - but she's going to be about the same size Ginger was...which is neat.

Just compare these two photos though to see what I mean...

Peanut:











GingerSpice (once she got a bit more comfortable here):









There is just something about the attitude and the look I see in their eyes....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2008)

*I belive you should ship me a few buns!*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They are so darn cute, Peg! Im in love with Peanut. Shes beautiful!
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought I'd do a couple of quick updates here...

First of all.....Bandita is doing very well. In fact, she's doing so well - that she wants you to see some of her pictures....
















I took some of Splash too - but my battery is dead so I can't download them right now.

Bandita, Splash, Peanut and three of the babies have been freeroaming the office for the last 48 hours or so. I believe it was Peanut who chewed through my phone cord so I need a new one..... Thanks Peanut.

The three black babies are going to the feed store tomorrow to be rehomed....when they are sold - they go with my sheet about how to take care of them - along with my phone number and stuff. I'm going to miss the black babies - but I can't keep them all and I'm very attached to Bandita and Splash.

Miss Bea has allowed Zeus to groom her again (barely) - you'd have to read their blog to read about their differences lately. But both Zeus and Miss Bea have found a new friend....and I caught Miss Bea grooming her...





















No - Miss Bea and Sport are NOT related.....but Sport is a vienna-marked harlequin. 

Yesterday Isenstar had time out in the office with the other rabbits (along with Gabby - our newest Californian who SHOCKED me by playing nicely with everyone). "Princess Cordelia" also had exercise time out of her pen and the two girls got along well (Isenstar and Cordy). Cordy has wry neck and she runs in circles a lot - it is hilarious to watch...but boy can she growl if she gets mad.

So today - Saphira had time out to play - along with Cordy. Well - the babies kept chasing Saphira around and then Cordy HATED her (and vice versa). When I finally put Saphira back in her cage she was like, "Don't you EVER EVER take me out again......EVER...".

Yes Ma'am....

Oh - and Audrey had time out....some of you may remember her from these pics...

















Doesn't she look sweet - and innocent?

HA HA HA HA HA...

Art called me out to the garage tonight - she'd made it out there and was sitting about 4 1/2 FEET off the ground...on some boxes (and under a Rubbermaid stepstool). She is a climber....I'd forgotten that (she loves to sit on the top of her two tier cat condo)....

She was NOT sweet when he went to pick her up.....kicking and fussing....growling even.

He handed her to me and said, "Be careful' and she settled right down 'cause she KNEW I was boss..".

I put her back in her cage and she flicked me off and I think if she could've swore at me ....she would have.

Anyway - at this time - Zeus hangs out in the garage most of the time (except for supper time and mornings).....Ambrosia hangs out in the kitchen....Sport likes the living room and office....and Miss Bea....is still a ..... witch. Most of the time.

But I love 'em all anyway...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2008)

Peg, I've said it more than once, I don't know how you live with sooooooo much cuteness everyday:heartbeat:. You are so lucky to have so many ADORABLE bunnies. I'm so Jealous.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Peg, I've said it more than once, I don't know how you live with sooooooo much cuteness everyday:heartbeat:. You are so lucky to have so many ADORABLE bunnies. I'm so Jealous.
> 
> Susan:running bunny


Oh Susan - if I could package a bunch up and send them to you - I would. You know that - right? You're such a GREAT bunny mama....

Audrey almost got rehomed last Saturday....she came so close....but then I brought out "Pup" - a buck who acts so much like a puppy that Robin named him "Pup". 

Well - Pup stole their hearts...and they really wanted a buck. It was for her neice who was all the time visiting and wanting to steal their rabbits that they got from me over a year ago....in fact, she has one of my favorite bucks of all time, Ace (who got renamed but I still think of him by that name). 

I really REALLY liked this family - she's seen me in Walmart before and stopped to tell me about the rabbits...and so I would've loved to have placed Audrey with them as they bought a big cage for their niece and have educated her on how to handle rabbits, etc. (The niece is 12). 

Oh well. 

I had hoped that I might bring Audrey into Zeus' harem but that is most definitely a "no go". She and Miss Bea can't stand each other and she doesn't really care for Zeus either. 

I've decided though that she is one that I will rehome myself vs. using the feed store to help me......

But she is adorable. She really is. 

I'm a sucker though - I am so bad. Last night I was holding one of the three black ones I was going to take to the feed store today (I will probably take them on Monday the way my day is going) and Robin pointed out that this little girl was SMALLER than Peanut (when I put her down). I got to thinking about it...and while there is a really good chance she just carries the dwarfing gene....she has also been a bit behind the other developmentally.

So looks like she's gonna stay a bit longer.......(as if that breaks my heart...right?)

But yes, I do have a lot of cute bunnies......I wish I could rehome about 1/2 of them....maybe 2/3. Then I think I would enjoy them more....

But that will happen bit by bit I'm sure. I may even rehome Splash...to the right person. I won't use the feed store for her though....even though the feed store folks are GREAT and they will talk people out of buying my bunnies if they think they're gonna be outside (I had one girl flat out tell someone that if they put one of the lionheads outside it would kill them and she convinced them that a rabbit wasn't right for them....she told me later that she was so proud of herself for that 'cause she really liked that bunny...and it went to a pet home the next day as an INDOOR bunny).

Oh....and remind me to find an old picture later of Snookums....she's moved herself from the living room into the office....only thing is....both she and Miss Bea want to think they're boss. They seem to be working things out....each seems to be boss over certain areas....so it actually might work out....

Now if I could just move Zeus back into the office...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

Oooh....I found my photos of Snookums from last year....

For those who don't know - when she was around 8 weeks old she wound up with wry neck. Art gave her a buzz cut after about a month of us trying to feed her and get her weight up, etc. 'cause her fur was a mess and trying to keep it clean was so hard.

She pulled out of the wry neck pretty well - you can still see it somewhat in the way she holds her head, etc. but she is very healthy and happy...

















I'll try to get updated photos sometime soon....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh one more update while my mind is on it...

[align=center]NEW HOPE!!!!!

[align=left]I was picking him up last night to move him and he's put on some weight....feeling much better to me. He is able to stand up whenever he wants and he can feed himself his baby food now (vs. me syringing it into him). 

He is a goofball too - when he gets mad, sad, frustrated or whatever - he picks up his towel that is usually near him and starts trying to throw it around....which is funny if he's on the bed 'cause he's usually ON the towel....so that makes him MORE frustrated when he can't move it....and he tries even harder..


[/align][/align]


----------



## polly (Apr 26, 2008)

Awww I have been enjoyinglooking at your updates they are so nice I can see why you are so in love with Bandita her markings are gorgeous and she looks like she is having a bit of a cheekyness too. I am glad she is better but i am even more stoked that NEw Hope is putting weight on arty0002:go New Hopearty0002:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2008)

New Hope is hilarious. He's supposed to get a bath tonight (ha ha - don't think its gonna happen). Now I know what everyone says about baths - not to give them, etc.

Well I'm sorry - but when a bunny pees - and then rolls in it - several times - and he smells like pee when you pick him up....he's getting a bath.

The thing is - now he's feeling somewhat better and stands up on his own a lot....and he's like "I can groom myself".

I invited him to do so - and he threw part of his towel at me (he was standing on part of it - so he wound up knocking himself on his rear) and then he looked at me like, "Its all YOUR fault..".

I'm hoping that once he gets cleaned up a bit and a good grooming done...I'll get some more photos of him. I'm so proud of how much better he is doing - and I love to cuddle him till he starts nipping at me 'cause he wants to be left alone...

New Hope is definitely a character...that is for sure..

But I love him anyway....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2008)

I was looking at the black babies on Friday to get them ready to go to the feed store...and Robin said, "look at this one...her face looks like a little lamb!"....

The more I looked at her - the more I thought Robin was right. I was also concerned because she is smaller than Peanut and Taylor are...or at least Peanut....so of course she is going to have her stay here a bit to make sure she is ok..

So it is with great ... something...good humor maybe??? that I introduce to you...

[align=center]*LAMBY-KINS
*(till we can come up with a better name)*
*[/align]Here is her face....I couldn't really get good shots of her tonight...






and a better shot of her...






and to show you how cooperative she was.....NOT...






Shall we all sing together?

Peggy had a little lamb
little lamb
little lamb
Peggy had a little lamb
who was a bunny...

(oh well - it was an attempt at humor!)

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd let y'all know that I'm taking RO off my "home page" until after I return from vacation.

I have too much to get done and y'all are just too addicting....

I'll be back after May 14th hopefully...if I'm not too tired.


----------



## TinysMom (May 30, 2008)

Wow - its been so long since I've posted in here I almost don't know where to start.

First of all - as many of you know - Sport passed away while I was on vacation. (Ambrosia - Zeus' girl passed away shortly before I went on vacation but I couldn't bring myself to talk about it). 

So let's start with good news. 

*NEW HOPE!*

New Hope is doing really good most of the time now. He's up to (drumroll please) - 2 pounds and 12 ounces. When I pick him up - I can feel some meat and muscle on his bones. He's sleeping a lot and I sort of worry about that - but then I remember that he is growing and my kids would sleep a lot when they were growing through growth spurts. When he is awake...he does great and he sleeps on our bed at night in his upside down guinea pig igloo.

*Bandita*

Bandita gave me a real scare a couple of days after I came home from vacation - she couldn't stand up and use her rear legs well and she was just...flopsy like again. We gave her vitamine E (quite a bit) and we gave her baby food - and a couple of days later - she was back to being an active little girl. In fact, she's so fast I can rarely catch her! She has stayed very very small though (smaller than I would like - although she is putting on a bit of weight). I wonder if she is diabetic or something where she just can't move to get to food because her blood sugar drops? Sounds crazy I know....whatever she is - I check her every day and make sure she's doing ok.

*Isenstar & Sapphira *

Some of you may remember that I was worried about Sapphira early this spring 'cause she got loose and didn't eat for a bit. Well...she's put her weight back on - and delights in sitting in her cage and giving me the butt. She is such a joy to me....even if she is ornery.

And Isenstar? Wow - she has me trained...she comes out on her "porch" and rolls her eyes at me and without even thinking, I grab the craisins and start giving her a few. (Sapphira gets some too as she almost drools down onto Isenstar for some). 

*Others*

Oh there are so many others I could write about. I don't remember if I've written much about Cordelia...excuse me... "PRINCESS" Cordelia. She fought wry neck and still doesn't have full use of her body - but she loves to RUN in circles a lot. She got moved to a new pen today - and it had been freshly cleaned. She made me dizzy with her constant running in circles.

Miss Bea is still queen of the office and she make sure everyone knows it. Until the central a/c went out - she and Snookums (Baby at one time) were almost bonded - they would constantly snooze together and stuff. However...when the a/c went out - so did Snook - she decided to claim the living room again (she had lived there for a while). I'd like to find a FAITHFUL friend for Miss Bea. Tio (my Nethie neutered buck) has offered to try out for the position - but I don't trust him. Sure is hard to believe he's about 3 1/2 years old.....he's been moved to the office so he can stay cooler than he was in the garage and he's enjoying it mostly. I think he's mad that he lost his toy (it was made for parrots)...but other than that - he's fine.

Oh and Sting...dear precious Sting. Sting is Isenstar's brother and I adore him. He is beside Robin's desk on the way out to the rabbitry (he took Dusty's old cage) and whenever we walk by him....he tries to get us to stick our fingers in for kisses. If he is quick enough - he'll reach out and grab my clothes and try to pull me towards him. He's every bit as loving as always and I just adore him.

There are just so many to share about - I thought I'd update you on these few for now...with more to come later. I hope to do pictures over this weekend...maybe....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Others*
> 
> Oh there are so many others I could write about. I don't remember if I've written much about Cordelia...excuse me... "PRINCESS" Cordelia. She fought wry neck and still doesn't have full use of her body - but she loves to RUN in circles a lot. She got moved to a new pen today - and it had been freshly cleaned. She made me dizzy with her constant running in circles.
> 
> Miss Bea is still queen of the office and she make sure everyone knows it. Until the central a/c went out - she and Snookums (Baby at one time) were almost bonded - they would constantly snooze together and stuff. However...when the a/c went out - so did Snook - she decided to claim the living room again (she had lived there for a while). I'd like to find a FAITHFUL friend for Miss Bea. Tio (my Nethie neutered buck) has offered to try out for the position - but I don't trust him. Sure is hard to believe he's about 3 1/2 years old.....he's been moved to the office so he can stay cooler than he was in the garage and he's enjoying it mostly. I think he's mad that he lost his toy (it was made for parrots)...but other than that - he's fine.


I'm sitting here in tears as I read this last entry...

Early this morning - Princess Cordelia crossed the bridge and went to binky (and probably torment) her nemesis Pow Wow. It was a shock last night to realize she was sick - I'd had her out and held her a couple of weeks ago and teased her about being a bit of a porker...told her she needed to do more laps in her pen (which she did).

I found her last night pretty listless - she'd been drinking and eating pretty good (she always knocked her food over so it was hard to tell how much of it she was eating). I have been thinking and it was only the last 2-3 days when she didn't run to her food bowl when I put her food down. I tried sub-q fluids....baby food (with banana smashed up and mixed in). All I can say is....her last 16-20 cc of food she ever had - she LOVED and she licked her lips several times.

After she passed - I realized I didn't have any pictures of her that I could remember. I've looked for some - but I can't find any. I'd been meaning to take a video of her doing laps 'cause she used to be so loud I'd have to tell her to shush if I was on the phone.

To top everything off - I got up this morning to find that my very first homegrown BOB doe - Anissa - passed away. What a whammy. I have no idea why....but at least I have pictures of her....

Nowadays - with the way lionheads have developed - she'd be laughed off the table. But here she is...right after she won BOB...







I just feel like I've been punched in the gut - to lose both girls within hours of each other. Both were incredibly special to me (please understand - I have over 100 rabbits still)...

I'd been telling Minnie that she was going to get moved to the office - she too has had wry neck for a while (head tilt) and needs more exercise. It looks like she'll get Cordie's pen....(I think she's starting to show signs of EC so I still thinking on that and if I need to put her elsewhere).

Minnie Pearl is the DOE FROM H*LL. Let me tell you - kick and fight - she's horrible. I try to NEVER move her from her cage...but the thing is - she does it 'cause she's so afraid of everything. Her kids (I bred her once) were just like her too...if I am gonna get bit in the rabbitry - 10 to 1 it is either Minnie or her daughter Foxy...

For some good news - everyone else seems to be doing ok...and Miss Bea appears to be bonded to .....

[align=center]*NEW HOPE!*
[/align]*
*That's right -since moving into the bedroom - she spends most of her time in his box with him. He seems to enjoy having her there too....Now if I could just get her to understand about the litter box better.....she may wind up going in a pen in the bedroom with New Hope's box in the pen with her...

I guess that is it for now....Gracie's babies are running around in the cage and playing and I think I'll watch them for a bit..


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your losses, how tough .

That's great about Miss Bea!  Just curious though, isn't it dangerous if New Hope getes Miss Bea pregnant? Just wondering since if Ringo is any cluewithhowfrisky he is with his toysand he's titled.. wouldn't that be risky with them both intanct? :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2008)

New Hope can not stand up well enough to even try to get Miss Bea pregnant. He needs the box to help stabilize him when he does stand and he usually only stands for 3-5 minutes at a time and then lays down for the rest of the time. He truly is "disabled" and in the 1 month or so that Miss Bea has been around him - he has never tried to mount her at all. He just isn't healthy enough to do so.

She has even offered and he just lays down and sighs...

I am concerned about the fact that he may have EC....and she will be exposed to it. However, she finally has a mate and is so happy. I'm going to be treating her and him for EC....because it is so good to see her happy again.

I know that may sound bad - but she was already exposed to him when it dawned on me that he really might have EC. I had suspected it before but then thought I was wrong because he would rally....

Normally - I would not put two intact animals together (I'm hoping to get her neutered later this summer or fall)....but in this case - New Hope isn't much of an "intact" buck due to his inability to stand for long...


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

Aww, poor little guy.. thanks for clearing that up, was a bit worried for a second! 

I hope Miss Bea will be alright, aren't most bunnies exposed to EC in their life anyways, just not showing it? I don't know much about EC, but hope all is well!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2008)

They say death comes in threes......let's hope this is the last for a bit (Art is digging the grave now).

RIP New Hope

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37451&forum_id=27


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Well - it is amazing how sometimes after death....comes life....whether we choose it or not.

Many of you may remember Aggie from these pictures in November of 2006.....














Aggie was going to be rehomed with this young man after she had her litter and weaned them....but it turned out that she stayed with me....

By the way - in those photos - she was actually in that position for about an hour - just staring that young man in the face - she was enthralled with him and when she was left here (she was pregnant at the time) - she moped for about 2 weeks. It was only the birth of her babies that pulled her out of her depression....and then she had a peanut (along with others) and she tried and tried to save that peanut....she nursed those babies at least 6 times a day. Unfortunately, the peanut passed away after about 4 days....but she did her best. The day she lost her peanut - she went in a corner of her cage and wouldn't come out till supper time.

She's one of the best moms I've ever had.

On June 18th....I walked into the rabbitry to discover she had figured out how to open Mischief's cage door...and she was in the cage with him. I wanted to strangle her - and him. 

By the way - here is Mischief...

















So anyway....I moved Mischief out of that cage and into an upper cage and prayed that the fact that our central a/c had gone out....and it had been horribly hot....would keep her from being pregnant.

No such luck. 

I palpated Aggie today - and I - who can not palpate worth beans - believe she is pregnant. I could be wrong...but I doubt it. 

I took some photos of her tonight on my desk before moving her into a pen here in the office....her nose is DIRTY and that is not discharge on it. I need to clean off her nose and get some better pictures this weekend...

So here is Aggie....at about 3 weeks pregnant. She is a vienna-marked siamese sable...


























The red in the eyes is caused by the flash...

Edited to add: She looks really ragged here but she got sprayed. She needs a good grooming and wiping down w/a damp washcloth and she'll look tons better. I hope to spend some time w/ her tomorrow and then maybe take some more photos....

Part of me is so upset that she's probably pregnant - another part of me thinks maybe this was God's way of helping me make it through New Hope's death since He isn't surprised by it even though I was....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry for the blurry image - I took this with my cell phone a few minutes ago...and have cropped it and tried to edit it a bit.

I call this "I can haz potato chips?????"


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Currently Maachi (I think I spelled that right - its called Moat-cheese but with out the "t" in moat and the "se" in cheese) - is living in the bedroom. She's about to get into a new cage again. She got bred to Triad and I need to have her in a cage closer to me so I can pet her every day and have her get more used to having me handle her.
> 
> Some of you may remember her from when I said I ought to name her "beans and rice" because I'd have to eat beans & rice for a month to get her and another doe..here's a picture of her when she was young...
> 
> ...


RIP Mochi. I wish you'd given us more warning you were ill. Less than 90 minutes from seeing you struggle with what we now think was pneumonia - to passing in Robin's arms.

Thank you for giving us not only your beautiful litter of babies - but fostering Saphira's litter for her too. I'll watch over your babies- and someday you'll see them again.

I loved you Mochi - very much. I'm so angry that you didn't give me any warning...but I'm so glad you didn't appear to be sick for long either.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow - I haven't written here in two months....how time flies!

I'm really sorta just putting this here 'cause I have to say it to someone - to think it through. I need to get the words down...

I'm really worried about Hyacinth. As many of you know -she's fighting wry neck and she's been rolling pretty bad now for two weeks. She's spent at least 9 nights sleeping in my arms....not to mention daytime too.

I've had others get this bad - and stay this bad for this long. But somehow - this time it feels different. It feels worse. She's older...and I don't know how to explain it. All I can say is - I think that if she makes it through this - she will always be a "special needs" bunny for the rest of her life.

And that thought is driving me up the wall. She was always my "pot bellied pig"....she was all round and just...I don't know. She was a big girl - now she's a shadow of her former self. 

For those who are wondering - as long as she seems to want to fight - I'll fight with her and I'll fight for her. Right now - she has a decent appetite (not the best) and she is very affectionate...

Anyway - it is just tearing me apart to think of her as a special needs bun. I know I'll deal with it and be ok. But somehow - I don't know - I just never thought that Hyacinth would be like this. It hurts to see her skinny and losing weight and its hard to hear her roll and whimper (about rolling and wanting to stop).

She doesn't appear to be in any pain...and today she did eat more than she has the last few days - and she's peeing (on me) and pooping and doing quite well at it.

I'm trying to tell myself that like the other bunnies I've treated before her...she just needs time.

Hopefully - my next post on this blog will be a happier one.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2008)

As many may know - today has been a rough day. We lost Hyacinth this morning (thanks Ali for being there to listen to me cry on the phone) - and then tonight when I was feeding the office I realized we'd lost Radagast.

But I want to make this blog a happy blog - not just about losses.

So instead - I'll share a memory - of a day I "lost" my sanity...the day the girls got out a couple of years ago.

I hope it makes y'all smile like it made me smile..





and a reminder of something I miss...

BABY bunnies...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2008)

I was going through old photos on my photobucket account and came across this and had to share it...






This is the photo that made me fall in love with Miss Bea ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG! I remember when the does got out.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> OMG! I remember when the does got out.


Me, too! I think I had just joined the forum around that time.


Peg, I am very sorry you lost both of your bunnies .



How is Chaucer and Riley?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 22, 2008)

Chaucer is doing really well - I am thinking of moving him into the office where I can spend more time with him. He's such a sweetie....

Riley got adopted about 3 months ago. I had a call about someone who wanted a rabbit but they wanted one that was larger than a lionhead - but not as big as a Cali or Flemmie....I wound up taking him into the feed store (where they'd heard of me) and he got adopted that day. I hear about him every once in a while from the folks at the feed store....from what I understand he went to a family that really loves animals and he gets a lot of playtime.

Wedge - who has had wry neck before - rolled one night last week (just a bit) and today he started rolling again. I swear it has to do with the weather change.

Its hilarious though - I picked him up and he started licking his lips. Why? Because he knows I almost always have a bit of baby food for him to help him keep his weight on when he starts to roll. Of course he was not disappointed .... and when he went back in his pen with Hepburn and Hefty...they had already had a small amount of banana baby food too. It had been just Hefty and Wedge living together - yesterday when Robin did the NIC pen we moved those two into Hepburns pen since it was bigger and the three have been snuggled together most of the night. They're so cute together and H&H are both in love with Miss Bea and try to flirt with her through the NIC pens. Hepburn (who is Theresa's brother for those who remember Mother Theresa) loves to run in circles to impress Miss Bea and then run over to the NIC panel and try to get her to groom him. 

Right now I'm in the process of trying to figure out who will go in Radagast's cage. I'm thinking of making some changes in here and I have to think things through.

I've fallen in love with Gracie's babies...and when someone came to adopt a couple - I halfway talked them out of it. I just couldn't let them go. I know Zin is cutting back on rabbits and so I'm sorta glad to keep them. The only thing is....I need to figure out where to put them. I'm thinking I'll make Radagast's cage taller and put one boy in there...maybe move Minnie Pearl into my bedroom since she is a special-needs bunny sort of - make that pen taller and put the other Cali boy in it. I still need to name them (I'm horrible at naming anything). I did name one boy "Dallas" because I've always wanted to name rabbits after towns in Texas....

Right now the three girls are living together in a bigger NIC pen. I'd like to keep them together if it will work out - we'll see what happens when they reach breeding age. I really do need to take pictures of them all - they're so pretty.

I do need to name them though - I may make that one of my goals for today - this is the list I want to use to name the Cali babies from: http://www.texasescapes.com/TOWNS/Texas-on-a-First-name-Basis.htm

Anyway - back to the lionheads..

Miss Bea is....being Miss Bea. She's about to lose her friends to the rabbitry...because I want to get the bedroom ready for attempting to bond her and Ori. I hate to do that - I've become attached to the friends we've allowed her to have - mostly does who had minor non-contagious health things - like sore hocks in a couple of cases. They've since healed up quite well....

Oh and Zeus - which really belongs in his blog - but oh well.

Art went into the garage this morning to reboot the laundry...you know..put the load from the washer into the dryer, start a new load, etc. etc.

Mind you - his schedule has changed - for the last month - he's been to work at 6 am...

...this is about 9 am...and he turns around and sees Zeus staring at him. Art calls me and says, "Why is this white rabbit staring at me like this?"

I look at Zeus and I recognize that look....oh no....he thinks its treat time and he's waiting for banana or lettuce or some sort of treat. 

Yeah - he's not only looking for it - he's WAITING for it. 

I told Art to stay still and I ran to get my last head of Romaine lettuce. We tossed Zeus a leaf and Splash came running out to get some. So Art tossed her a leaf because she wanted Zeus' leaf. Then Leona stuck her head around the corner of a dog crate- we tossed her some. 

Suddenly we see a flash of black lightening...oh no...its Tibba.

She is not only the love of Zeus' life...but she is the RULER of the garage bunnies. She chases Splash away from the lettuce and is thinking about chasing Zeus away (he actually lets her tell him what to do....dumb bunny)....when we toss her a piece of lettuce.

Once Splash sees that Tibba is settled with lettuce - she comes hopping back out and goes over to Zeus again to eat her piece of lettuce....just as happy as can be. 

I don't know - watching the interactions of rabbits living together is so funny. 

If I were Zeus I would not be choosing Tibba as my mate...she's far too bossy. Yet - 90% of the time when I look out into the garage - he's snuggled next to her. 

Sometimes though - when she's gone off for a nap....I'll see him snuggled with Splash.

Leona? She just likes the garage - she does not really have anything to do w/ Zeus...

And I guess that's probably it for today....life in lionhead land.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 22, 2008)

Since I so often mention Isenstar (or have in the past) - I thought I'd post this old video of her and Arya.....this was over a year ago for sure..


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 22, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But I want to make this blog a happy blog - not just about losses.
> 
> So instead - I'll share a memory - of a day I "lost" my sanity...the day the girls got out a couple of years ago.
> 
> I hope it makes y'all smile like it made me smile..


:laugh:

"Oh girrrrrrrrrrrrls!"

Your accent is possitively adorable! I love all the RRRRRR's hehe!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh what a day....I was supposed to be in bed over an hour ago...

First of all - I HATE my voice in that video...it was the 2nd video I ever did w/ the camera and I didn't know how I would sound... :X

Now on to the bunnies...

The Calis are named....the boys are Austin & Dallas and the girls are Augusta, Madison & Mercedes. Mind you - we haven't picked out which girl is which....but we went through the lists of names and liked those ones. 

Robin redid the NIC pens today in the office....its so much easier to work with now. Its hard to explain...Gracie's pen is a 2 X 3 pen...then Jenny has a 1 X 6 pen but it is an "L" around Gracie's cage. Then...the three Cali girls have an "L" pen around Jenny's pen...and they have a 1 X 4 and then a 2 X 4 (12 square feet). So far - everybody seems to like their pen and Gracie and Jenny like running around in theirs a lot. I was a bit nervous about Jenny liking her pen but she loves it.

Isenstar is really really mad at me. I've been so busy with Hyacinth that I never noticed she (Issy) had ear mites till today. They were way down in her ear - but she had some pus in there too it looks like. I cleaned out her ear - not the sides but I pulled out the "core" or whatever that was in the middle of the ear - to see if there was pus. So she's on Pen G....plus she's had ivermectin (I was due to treat everyone in the office about 2 weeks ago but I've been so busy with Hyacinth..). I had noticed that Isenstar was not eating as much and wasn't quite herself...so I had planned to pull her out tomorrow and give her a thorough exam. Everyone else in the office is getting their ivermectin tomorrow so hopefully they'll be fine. So far I haven't noticed any symptoms of ear mites in anyone else. 

And Wedge...bless his heart. I forget how much I've shared about him....but he's a little sneak. If we're near him or where he knows we're able to see him - he fakes being sick by laying there as if he's dying. If we leave his range of sight though...he sits up and grooms himself and chews on things and even munches on his food. As soon as he sees or hears us...he'll lay back on his side and look up like he's sick. (He does roll some so I know he's not the best).

However, today I gave him a thorough going over and he has an abcess under his jaw. I can tell its not connected to the jaw by the way it moves all around and its obviously not connected to anything. I think it is the same thing Sting had a few months ago when we thought he scratched himself and got an infection.

SOOO...he's on Pen G (which he was going to be put on today since he started rolling)....and we trimmed around the abcess so we can monitor it better. Right now it is a bit smaller than the size of a pea. It took Sting 3 weeks I think to have his totally disappear - I'm figuring where Wedge isn't feeling the best...it will take about a month.

Why not take him to a vet? Well...I will if the abcess doesn't go down or if something changes to make it appear as though it is connected to the jaw. But right now it just moves around too darn much. I know what the vet will do - give him antibiotics...I'm also giving him a bit of painkiller (along with the bonine for the rolling).

My concern is - did Wedge start rolling due to the change in weather - or due to the abcess - or something else? In his case - this is the third time he's started rolling when the seasons change...his rolling will last for a couple of weeks and then he stops. 

Oh - I was working with a rabbit tonight and she squealed...only once she started squealing - she didn't stop for like 2 minutes. Apparently it spooked Zeus and he came running to the door to see what was up. I don't remember if it was Art or Robin who said that he was standing on his hind legs trying to look and see what was happening. 

I found myself wondering....if I could learn to squeal - would he come running to see me? 

By the way - the doe is fine. She was getting groomed and being treated for a minor case of ear mites and I had the AUDACITY to look in her ears without her permission. 

Well - I guess that's about it - other than the fact that Dallas and Austin are now in their own individual NIC pens (vs. other cages) and the boys are....interesting. They definitely seem to have different personalities...I'm really looking forward to getting to know them.

And with that - I'm gonna wander off to bed...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone want a few does that are full of mischief? They're not BAD girls...they just like to chew on things....like cables that connect you to the internet. That's all....

ARG!

I suspect it was Peanut since she's the one who frequently chews on stuff like this - fortunately - Art was able to fix it. 

Girly Girl was giving me dirty looks though for things getting moved around and I noticed she was going near the internet box too (which is closed up in a NIC pen sorta). 

Audrey is actually behaving- somewhat. She and Lambykins spent most of yesterday taking turns mounting each other - now they're laying side by side as if they're best friends. I know both girls wanted to breed...but come on!

Anyway - that is life this morning in lionhead land. Now I'm going to combine today's work with tomorrow's work and get out the door really early tomorrow because I'm getting too late a start w/ today's work since Art needs the car at 1:15....

Does....can't live with them - don't wanna live without them.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

Well - I wanted to share about Minnie Pearl. Her story is sort of interesting.

I bought her in 2006 for such a wonderful reason (NOT) for breeding. I bought her because she took BOS in a show where she was judged by Pam Nock. When I heard that our beloved Pam Nock had judged a show and found a rabbit worthy of a title like that (I didn't know much about shows at the time)...I just had to have her. So what if she wasn't exactly a show color...well...if she wasn't a show color at all.

So I bought Minnie Pearl - paid almost $100 for her. 

Now Minnie Pearl has often been called "the doe from hell" because if you go to pick her up - she kicks, bites, scratches and does anything she can to get away. She hates other rabbits - and she hates being out of her cage. As long as she is in her cage - no matter how small it is - she's ok. Touch her - and she freaks.

Last year Minnie came down w/ head tilt when we were trying to figure out what was going on. She still has it - but she doesn't roll. 

She was in a 3 X 2 NIC pen in my office - but we decided to move her to my bedroom so that the Cali boys could have pens....

The first shock was when Robin went to pick her up and move her. She didn't fight, kick or scratch. Of course, Robin sort of got her by surprise during her nap time. But Robin put her on my bed (vs. the pen) and Minnie came running to hide in my arms. Then...she snuggled...and when I touched her - she gave me tooth purrs.

I was in shock.

Total shock.

It was almost as if Hyacinth had invaded her body (when you see Minnie you might see the resemblance in the face and ears even though they are different colors).

Then yesterday afternoon - I went to take a nap - and brought Minnie up on the bed with me. I was so afraid she'd bite me...but she spent most of the time snuggled into my arms - giving me tooth purrs.

Mind you - this is the same doe I've been terrified to go near sometimes. She was my "wild child" - and I figured she was beyond hope as far as being tamed. Most breeders would have knocked her in the head (excuse my language but it is true - most breeders would have put a doe with her personality down). I did breed her once - and her daughter has her same temperament too. 

But now - when I walk in the room - Minnie looks for me. She almost begs for attention and when I go by her pen - she tries to get me to pet her.

I'm in shock.

I guess this post is mainly a post to say "it is possible for an aggressive rabbit to change"...

Here is Minnie from 2006 - I don't have a current picture of her..












So if anyone is reading this and they have an aggressive rabbit - take heart. If Minnie can change - I believe ANY rabbit can change..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 24, 2008)

She's beautiful Peg. 

I can tell by the way you are explaining how she acted toward you that you are really touched and excited. I''m so happy for both of you.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

This is such a hard post - please send good thoughts/prayers, etc. - I just realized the Isenstar barely touched her supper last night - and she isn't eating her supper - nor did she eat her craisins this afternoon and she won't even touch cheerios...

Well - I'm off to work with her...


----------



## swanlake (Sep 24, 2008)

ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

She is so mad at me right now......

I forced her to have some banana baby food/pumpkin mixture - probably 10 cc.

When I put her back in her cage - she ate one cheerio (I had mixed some in w/ the food tonight) and then threw one at me and went to the back of her cage.

I put some banana in her cage and she just now ate it - glaring at me the whole time. She is now eating her supper and giving me dirty looks....but she's eating her pellets.

I'm hoping we headed this off at the pass....I'll know better tomorrow.

I'm gonna put more banana in her cage tonight - anything to get her to eat.


----------



## Michaela S (Oct 20, 2008)

can u give ur lion head minerial oil for thier coat


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Michaela S wrote: *


> can u give ur lion head minerial oil for thier coat


I've never heard of anyone doing it - at least among my lionhead breeder friends.

I personally use just a good quality feed - and I've started using sunflower seeds to help them when they're going through a molt...


----------



## Michaela S (Nov 23, 2008)

im really sorry this isnt about bunnies but does any one here have gold fish and if they do have they ever heard of R2 gold fish school?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 23, 2008)

*Michaela S wrote: *


> im really sorry this isnt about bunnies but does any one here have gold fish and if they do have they ever heard of R2 gold fish school?



You need to post this question in the "Let Your Hare Down" section on the main forum .


----------

